# Natural birth after episiotomy?



## Vrinda

Hi, I am in first trimester, and expecting second baby.

My first was VB, with episiotomy and syntocinin drip nearly 3 years ago.

Can I expect second time also be VB, more natural ?

Does the episiotomy affect anything? 

I am nervous because I've gained a bit of weight, now I am at BMI 27
already at 1st trimester. In my first, I was BMI 23 around this stage.

Anyone with experience, mums who had VB with episiotomy how were your consecutive deliveries after the first ?


:flower:


----------



## BunnyN

No experience here but my mum had an episiotomy with her 1st and a natural HB with me (her second). She only had a small graze, no stitches needed. My younger sister was also a natural birth, no assistance, but in hospital. I don't know why you had the episiotomy the last time but prehaps look into things that can help to avoid an episiotomy, like staying active during labour and birth positions to try if baby gets stuck.


----------



## Vrinda

Hi BunnyN, thanks for your reply, it's comforting to know there is possibility of even home birth, I'll discuss this with my midwife as pregnancy progresses. 

I have birth outside UK for first, episiotomy is performed routinely there, and my baby was small even 2.7 kilos, so I dont understand. No explanation was offered either.

Am aiming for as natural as possible this time. Thankfully in UK I will have choice for homebirth


----------



## BunnyN

It sounds like the episiotomy may not have been for any good reason. In a small percentage of cases there is really a need for an episiotomy. If the baby is in distress and needs to be delivered quickly for example. Some doctors do them to prevent tearing but evidence show that most tears are easier to recover from than being cut. My mother had preeclampsia and a forceps delivery with my brother so that is why she had one but I was 9bls 8oz and she had no problems delivering me. Was your baby premature? Sometimes they do need to preform one for a premature baby because their sculls are more delicate they can't take too much pressure.


----------



## Warby

Hey there, I had an episiotomy with my third, and then a regular vaginal birth with no tearing at all for my fourth.


----------



## Vrinda

Hi Warby, do you mind me asking how much was the time gap between your third and fourth? Thanks again


----------



## Warby

Three and a half years.


----------



## Button#

I had a an episiotamy and ventouse delivery with my first and am hoping to have a home birth with my second. So far all the midwives I've spoken to have told me that plenty of mums who have episiotomies and ventouse with first go on to deliver at home with no problems. An episiotamy by itself is definitely not a reason they'll advise against home birth.


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Hi, I had an episiotomy with my first and a second degree tear with my second, she was born in the water at a midwifery led unit. I'm planning a home birth with this one, I've discussed tearing with my midwife, I'm not overly concerend I just wouldn't want to go to hospital for a repair after giving birth at home. My midwife is confident I will be fine, I tend to have a few hours of labour but my babies tend to want to enter the world quickly at the end. We're going to use gravity and rather than push she says I should be able to gently breathe this baby out to slow it down. Sounds fab, I hope it works!!! 

Ps I have around 3 years between each of mine xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I had an episiotomy and ventouse delivery with number 1 and had a perfectly normal delivery with my second. I had a second degree tear but it was not at the episiotomy site from my first (the epi scar was unaffected). My recovery from a second degree tear (which requires lots more stitches than my epi) was an absolute dream...I barely knew it was there honestly! No pain, no stinging using the loo just such a wonderful healing experience. My epi was hell, so painful to use the loo afterwards, was sore for several week just horrible! 

Dont worry about your epi scar it will be fine! Oh and it was an 18 month age gap between episiotomy and natural delivery for me :)


----------



## Nisenitnyy

I had an unwelcome episiotomy with my first. He was only 6lb15oz and he was coming out VERY easily and only in a few pushes. It was a small cut, thankfully, and only required two stitches. 

I have not had any tearing issues with anyone else after. My other four babies were UC homebirths. Baby #2 was 6lb12oz, so just a tiny bit smaller. Baby #3 was 6lb5oz, but also posterior and also with a hand in his face. Baby #4 was 7lb14oz. Baby #5 was 7lb14oz as well and also with a hand in her face. 

I think as long as the sewing up of the episiotomy didn't include one of those "honeymoon" stitches, damage can be avoided. I don't necessarily push slowly, but I push from non back-lying positions and I have actually felt with each baby that the front skin needed more support than the back skin, so that's where I focus my attention and support while pushing.


----------



## Catith

smileyfaces said:


> I had an episiotomy and ventouse delivery with number 1 and had a perfectly normal delivery with my second. I had a second degree tear but it was not at the episiotomy site from my first (the epi scar was unaffected). My recovery from a second degree tear (which requires lots more stitches than my epi) was an absolute dream...I barely knew it was there honestly! No pain, no stinging using the loo just such a wonderful healing experience. My epi was hell, so painful to use the loo afterwards, was sore for several week just horrible!
> 
> Dont worry about your epi scar it will be fine! Oh and it was an 18 month age gap between episiotomy and natural delivery for me :)

I'm so glad I found this thread and this comment. I'm absolutley terrified that if I don't get another one (mine was done in an emergency with my first) that I will end up with a brutal tear because of the scar tissue. I'd really rather not have either (lol) but I'm glad to hear someone who felt like recovery from the natural tear was better.


----------



## smileyfaces

You are welcome :) I tore but it wasn't anywhere near my epi scar, you will be fine :) Healing from my natural tear was so much nicer than the epi


----------



## MumToEva

I had a vaginal birth with a episiotomy with my first. 2nd time round I had 2nd degree tearing, but not at the episiotomy scar, and healing was a lot quicker.


----------

